#  Chat Ecke >   Krankenkasse - Befreiung >

## Küken

Kennt sich jemand mit diesen Befreiungen von Zuzahlungen aus? 
Meine Arzt und Apotheken kosten sprengen gewaltig meinen finanziellen Rahmen... 
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen? 
Lg Küken....

----------


## Ulrike

Hallo Küken! 
Als Ösi kenne ich mich leider mit dem dt. System nicht aus, aber ich kann gerne an einem MS-Board für Dich fragen, wenn Du magst.
Natürlich nur mit Deiner Zustimmung. 
MS-ler kennen sich ja normalerweise mit KK seeeeehr gut aus ...  :Grin:   :Zwinker:  : :Smiley:   :Afro:  
Liebe Grüße
von
Ulrike

----------


## Küken

Kannste machen, wäre sehr lieb...

----------


## StarBuG

Da hat sich doch was verändert.
Hatte früher eine Befreiung, aber jetzt gibt es die nur noch, wenn du Student bist (in meinem Fall jetzt), geringes Einkommen und die Medikamentenausgaben einen bestimmten Betrag überschreiten. 
Aber sicher bin ich mir auch nicht.
Also wenn jemand Infos hat, immer her damit  :Zwinker:

----------


## Chris

Das ist von Krankenkasse zu Krankenkasse ein wenig unterschiedlich, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. 
Am besten informierst du dich mal bei deiner Krankenkasse (z.B. übers Internet). 
Viel Erfolg 
Chris....die auch als Studentin keine Befreiung hat, obwohl sie echt wenig Geld zu Verfügung hat :Sad:

----------


## Ulrike

So, meine MS-Boardies haben schon geantwortet: :-)))))  
1. Antwort: 
Bei der AOK ist es so daß man als chronisch Kranker ein Prozent vom Brutto-Gesamteinkommen zahlen muß. Wie es bei den anderen KK´s ist weiß ich nicht...   
2. Antwort: 
hallo ulrike, 
an das was gesetzlich beschlossen wurde, müssen sich alle KK's halten. 
wenn sie mind. einmal pro quartal auf ärztliche behandlung angewiesen ist aufgrund ihrer erkrankung, oder sie über einen schwerbehindertenausweis mit m/m gdb 60 verfügt, oder pflegestufe (achtung: nur eins von den kriterien reicht aus. manche denken sie müssen alles haben) sollte sie eine der vorgefertigten bescheinigungen ihrer krankenkasse anfordern. auf dieser muss ihr arzt unterschreiben und bestätigen, daß sie chron. krank ist. 
sobald sie dann die 1% ihres bruttojahreseinkommens an medikamentenzuzahlungen (physio, praxisgebühr zählen auch) entrichtet hat, wird sie befreit.  
das 1% rechnet ihr die KK aus. einkommen des lebensgefährten/ehemannes wird allerdings mit angerechnet.  
3. Antwort: 
Bei der IKK ist es auch mit 1 %. 
Allerdings nicht erst ab 60% GdB.
Unter 60% brauchst Du das Formula für Deinen Arzt zur Unterschrift.
Ab 60% nicht mehr, da reicht es, mit den Quittungen zur KK zu fahren und diese abzugeben. Bei einer bereits zu viel gezahlten Summe bekommst Du das Geld auf Dein Konto überwiesen.  
Liebe Grüße
von
Ulrike

----------


## puschenattel

Hallo, fast alles richtig. Also 2% müssen alle zuzahlen, wenn du die überschreitest, wirst du auf antrag befreit. Solltest du chronisch krank sein, nur 1%. Richtig ist , dass das einkommen des partners angerechnet wird. Dafür wird aber von euer beider jahresbrutto auch wieder ein festbetrag abgezogen(ca. 4000 euro, weiss ich nicht mehr genau, kann ich bei bedarf nachreichen). Wenn du befreit bist, ist dann automatisch auch der partner befreit, auch wenn er nichtchronisch krank ist und du nur 1% gezahlt hast.
Ich habe die gesamte summe am jahresanfang der kasse überwiesen, entfällt die blöde sammelei. Wenn noch fragen sind, gerne...

----------


## Mäuschen35

Hallo,
ich weiß nur das man als Chronisch Kranker 1% vom Bruttolohn Bezahlen brauch,
wie es mit dem dgb aussieht keine ahnung,
ich bin grad dabei ein antrag auf Befreiung zu machen wegen meiner MS wird es auch kein Problem werden.
Was mich aber besonders ärgert ist das bei der Kranengymnastik die Befreiung nichts bringt man muß wie gehabt dazu zahlen,
deshalb bin ich am überlegen ob es überhaupt sinn macht weiter hin zu gehen da es eh kaum was bringt wie auch ist nur 1 std in der Woche. 
Liebe Grüße 
Karin

----------


## puschenattel

Hallo,aber klar doch gilt die befreiung auch bei der physiotherapie. Ansonsten wäre es doch blöd... Wegen der frequenz deiner kg(Krankengymnastik), musst du deinen arzt bitten, dass er 2xpro woche einträgt.Viel spass dabei ich meine beim turnen...

----------


## puschenattel

:Huh?:   :Huh?: Also diese wärme.... Ich denke mal, dass ihr mit befreiung die neue regelung ab 01.07. meint :Huh?: ?
Es betrifft jeden und gilt wirklich nur für arzneimittel(hier keine physiotherapie).
Durch eine neue festbetragsregelung wurden viele arzneimittel zuzahlungsbefreit. Am besten profitiert frau davon, wenn sie sich bei der ärztin einen wirkstoff verschreiben lässt und die apothekerin sucht ein medikament raus.Falls ihr das nicht möchtet, lasst euch euer gewohntes mittel verschreiben und "aut idem" ankreuzen. Dann darf in der apotheke ein preiswertes ersetzt werden. 
Aber ich denke mal 2007 bringt uns böse überraschungen.

----------


## StarBuG

Ich hab vor kurzem hier die Liste aller ab 1.7. zuzahlungsbefreiten Medikamente geposted. 
Die vollständige Liste findet ihr hier:  http://www.patientenfragen.net/index.php?topic=227.0 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## i - Punkt

Da ich gleich am Anfang des Jahres zur Reha mußte, habe ich mir die Befreiung gleich im Januar geholt. Dazu braucht man die Bescheingung vom Arzt, daß man chronisch krank ist, ... damit man nur ein Prozent zahlen muß, ... und dann haben die mir ausgerechnet, was ich zu bezahlen habe. Das zahlte ich gleich bar ein und bekam meinen Ausweis! 
Somit bin ich von der Zuzahlung des Aufenthaltes in Reha- und anderen Kliniken, der Medikamente und auch der Physiotherapien das ganze Jahr befreit!

----------


## Engel

Ich habe es ganauso gemacht wie i-punkt..so musste ich nix sammeln...hab meinen Obulus bezahlt und gut ists. 
Da ich chronisch krank bin trifft für mich die 1%Regelung in Kraft!!
Grüßli
Engel  :a_01angel_1:

----------


## Mäuschen35

Guten Morgen zusammen,
das mit der Krankengymnastik stimmt dort wo ich hin gehe also ProVita in Essen haben sie was ausgehängt wo es extra steht das wir die zuzahlung trotz befreiung leisten müssen.
Ist Traurig aber wahr,
was solls ich komme auch ohne KG über den satz also bin Chronisch Krank und muß regelmäßig zum Arzt bekomme immer meine BT und andere Medikamente und ab und zu ne dröhnung Kortison.
Ich bin seid ende Januar in Behandlung und habe jetzt schon den eigenanteil überschritten also 
mache ich mir da keine gedanken darüber. 
Liebe Grüße 
Karin

----------


## Küken

Meinen allerherzlichsten Dank an euchalle... 
Ist echt lieb von euch, werd das dann mal heut gleich in Angriff nehmen...  
Lg Küken

----------

